# Humming CFL's?



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Are they on a dimmer..? I see a lot of this nowadays....that and dimmers on fans...


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

more reasons to hate those flippin lights.......


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Are they on a dimmer..? I see a lot of this nowadays....that and dimmers on fans...


Nope, no dimmer. Just a single pole.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If you put your finger on the bulbs does the noise stop...? I noticed that some of the BR cfl's in my kit make a little noise but if I put my finger on them it stops....I think the outer glass is not glued on so well. They dont all do that and I never noticed any noise comming from any of the corkskrew ones.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

> If you put your finger on the bulbs does the noise stop...?


I feel like an idiot. I should mention that this fixture is attached to a fan, I know, no exactly UL approved but it's up there tight (Fan was a one bulb fixture, I took the socket out, and attached the light running the stud through the light kit cover). When I turned the fan off the vibration stopped:icon_redface: but the lights are still humming.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Humming*

The Brian I know is not an idiot. Are we getting closer?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

are they screw base or pinners


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

There regular medium base screw in's. They are the spiral "corkscrew" type.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

did you try replacing them with all of the same wattage..? Ive had nothing but good results with the 13 watt soft white ones from HD..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> more reasons to hate those flippin lights.......


I agree. I'm declaring war on CFL's.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

captkirk said:


> did you try replacing them with all of the same wattage..? Ive had nothing but good results with the 13 watt soft white ones from HD..


I haven't tried that but I will. I did cross my mind having 2 different wattage's might be the problem but couldn't see why it would. I'll report back later and let everyone know if that stopped the humming.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Briancraig81 said:


> I haven't tried that but I will. I did cross my mind having 2 different wattage's might be the problem but couldn't see why it would. I'll report back later and let everyone know if that stopped the humming.


 Its a long shot but why not try it. Thats why its called electrical theory and not science...


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I agree. I'm declaring war on CFL's.


sweet, we can go into business......black market incandescents...I'll run the Canadian distribution, you run the US.........


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I agree. I'm declaring war on CFL's.


I know what you guys mean. I used to swear I'd never use them but then work started slowing down and I was looking for way's to cut my monthly bills. They have dropped my power bill about $30 a month and I'm slowly getting used to them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> sweet, we can go into business......black market incandescents...I'll run the Canadian distribution, you run the US.........


I'm liking it. I'm already stockpiling. :whistling2:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

we can be like those guys who sell watches outta trenchcoats......hey man, you want a 40 watt or 60 watt?:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> I know what you guys mean. I used to swear I'd never use them but then work started slowing down and I was looking for way's to cut my monthly bills. They have dropped my power bill about $30 a month and I'm slowly getting used to them.


I understand there is money to be saved, but I really can't stand the light they produce. I have tried CFL's in my house but I take them out after only a few hours because there is nothing that compares to the light quality that incandescents produce.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> we can be like those guys who sell watches outta trenchcoats......hey man, you want a 40 watt or 60 watt?:laughing:


Halogena or regular?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I understand there is money to be saved, but I really can't stand the light they produce. I have tried CFL's in my house but I take them out after only a few hours because there is nothing that compares to the light quality that incandescents produce.


 The soft whites are pretty darn close. I dont mind them I just dont use them in rooms that i like to dim, like bedrooms and bath. And you get a lot more use out of them. Ive had some in my kitchen for well over two years. And most box stores are practically giving them away...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I agree. I'm declaring war on CFL's.


You just hate planet earth. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You just hate planet earth. :laughing:


Of course. :jester:


----------

